# Shark Fishing Charter (Mako in specific)



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a friend from New Jersey that really wants to come down and target a big mako. I know I have seen my share when doing other things. Seen plenty offshore and even seen several on the beach at different times of the year, but never really patterned them or set out to go catch one. Does anyone have a recommendation for a charter boat (or could be a private boat if you want to go target a big shark and have all your expenses paid) that has the makos figured out?
Or if anyone has some good intel about when/where to target them and wouldn't mind sharing, that would be great too.
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

hook up with the fat jax. the skipper of that boat will put you on the fish. makos, they are very elusive though.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Makos are more prevalent in the winter and spring months around here.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

are you sure you saw makos close to shore? they tend to be a deeper water shark (at least from what little i know)


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Call 850-450-6276


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Longbow14 said:


> are you sure you saw makos close to shore? they tend to be a deeper water shark (at least from what little i know)


They are not uncommon to be just off the beach in the early spring. They chow down on the ling and bull reds cruising the same waters.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I responded to your PM on the GCFC
Jim


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Jim. I'll go check it right now.
And yes, I'm positive I've seen them close to shore. In fact, I hooked one about 10' (just a guess since we didn't land her) from the pier a few years back. One of the coolest things I've ever seen. Quite a short fight on my 706. But tons of fun for the short time it lasted.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

+1 Fat Jax


----------

